

Google Apps' awesome new Release Calendar site - j_b_f
http://whatsnew.googleapps.com/

======
th0ma5
This is really great. I think many people do feel a bit of surprise, even if
it is good surprise, with their application updates, and ideally, that
shouldn't be the case. I mean, I love good surprises, but change can be
unsettling in itself. Replacing the surprise with eager anticipation of a good
thing, and the knowledge that it is being planned and tested wins hands down
over changes appearing out of nowhere.

